# For Sale Easy to Grow Plants, Red Tiger Lotus, S. Repens, Ludwigia Red and Lacustris



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

For Sale Easy to Grow Plants, Red Tiger Lotus, S. Repens, Ludwigia Red and Lacustris

For Sale, $5 each, large portions

Red Tiger Lotus x 1 - $10 each, pretty large, about 6"










Luwdigia Repens $5, super easy to grow without co2









Styrogyne Repens $5








Ludwigia Red $5








Ludwigia Lacustris $5









Or I can make a combination package for $8 for a zip lock bag full of a mixture of the plants above

Except for S. Repens, these plants can grow well without co2

pickup near lougheed mall only, i don't deliver

thx for looking

Ray


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll come grab some S. Repens from you buddy.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

sure thing let me know when you're next in the area . I've got tons about 100 stems worth.

some guy tried to sell me some for $5 per stem and said it was a great deal. if only I can sell my 100 stems for $5 each 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

5 bucks a stem? LoL was he smoking them? I want some.. But I got no room!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

just updated the availability, sold out of ludwigia red for now or on hold for a few people, I will have more next week  awesome plant


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

ok just updated with one more plant for sale, ludwigia repens, super easy to grow plant that adds some nice accent to your planted tank


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

updated with new photos! and new availability


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's a full tank shot  as of 5 mins ago 










thx for looking
Ray


----------



## ckl (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! Your tank looks nice.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thx chris, damn bad photo, looks over saturated


----------



## ANDYRTG (Oct 1, 2012)

hey ray.. not sure if you're getting my messages.. was just wondering what's going on?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Andy,
just received your message, i'll send you a PM
thx
Ray


----------

